# My son scores in KY Again!!



## nwgahunter

My son has had some tremendous luck in KY the last few years. He tagged his best last Tuesday.

He passed up a smaller deer about 10 minutes before this one came in. We are assuming it to be around 140 inches and weighed about 225-230 on the hoof.
              The deer were in post rut and weren’t moving much but this guy got up and stretched his legs a bit to do some rubbing and cruising to search out some receptive does. He was in a thicket rubbing some trees 30 yards to his right and was about to walk into a CRP field when I blew on the grunt call a couple times. He turned and came out across a dry creek bed and was making his way from right to left when he shot him at 75 yards. This is his biggest. He shot a 130 8 pointer a couple of years ago. 

He has been using a .223 since he was 10 but after shooting this deer I am going to upgrade. He put a perfect shot on the deer(Well we think so) and it only went 50 yards or so but it didn’t leave ANY blood. There was a good sized hole in the lungs but nothing coming from its mouth and we could not find the entrance hole to save out lives. He has shot a couple of GA does and they both went less than 20 yards with plenty of blood but I think these big KY deer are a little too big for a .223. Took us a minute to find exactly which way it went after going behind a tree and get our hands on it. He is very capable of shooting a bigger caliber so I’m thinking 7mm-08 or .308.


----------



## model88_308

Good Looking Mature Kentucky Buck right there!

Congratulations to you both!

Where abouts in Kentucky were you?


----------



## nwgahunter

model88_308 said:


> Good Looking Mature Kentucky Buck right there!
> 
> Congratulations to you both!
> 
> Where abouts in Kentucky were you?



Thanks! We were in Christian County around Fruit Hill


----------



## ALLBEEF

That's a fine deer!! 

I'd say put him in a .270 cal. That's all he will ever need!


----------



## nwgahunter

ALLBEEF said:


> That's a fine deer!!
> 
> I'd say put him in a .270 cal. That's all he will ever need!



Thanks AllBeef. That is an option as well. I'm trying to keep it short-action for now until he grows a little more but I'm not going to rule out any calibers.


----------



## ALLBEEF

10-4.....I was thinking of shell availability too......You can almost buy a box of .270 rounds at any Gas Station...


----------



## nwgahunter

ALLBEEF said:


> 10-4.....I was thinking of shell availability too......You can almost buy a box of .270 rounds at any Gas Station...



That is definitely true.


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome buck - congrats to the young man!


----------



## jmcrae1

Nice Buck! I personally like .308 never lost a deer with that caliber and little recoil. Good luck in the future!


----------



## marknga

Great buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Great deer for the young man!!! Can't go wrong with the .308.


----------



## walkinboss01

Congrats to both of y'all!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

congrats to him


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Nice buck. Good job on the recovery.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Excellent beast !!!!!


----------



## dannyray49

Great deer. I shoot a 25-06 light recoil using Hornady 117 grain. The rifle is a Howa 1500 great gun.


----------



## DSGB

Congrats to the young man on a heck of a deer!


----------



## Flaustin1

Nice deer.  What ammo was he using?


----------



## nwgahunter

Thanks everyone!

Flaustin1....He was using Federal Premium with 60gr Partition. 

Don't get me wrong; It made a swift humane clean kill within a few seconds. We heard it kicking shortly after it disappeared behind the tree. It just concerned me that there was nothing to follow. I wouldn't hesitate to use it in my part of GA but with 300 pound deer running around in KY I just feel better with a larger caliber.


----------



## nwgahunter

dannyray49....I am looking at the Howa as well as a few others. He can handle a good bit of recoil. He has killed just as many deer with a muzzle loader as he has the .233. My biggest thing is finding the best left-handed rifle for a good price.


----------



## South Man

well done! congrats


----------



## ckent1973

congrats


----------



## Broken Tine

Nice job! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## lagrangedave

Get him a #1 Ruger and you both can shoot it. Ps great deer.


----------

